# Root server Kernel Problem

## stalinski

Folgendes Problem,

Ich will auf einem Rootserver den Kernel austauschen (der bisherige hat einfach _alles_ aktiviert, das ist wohl nicht das wahre für nen Kernel...)

Das Problem ist jetzt aber:

Ich bekomme den Server mit dem neu gebauten Kernel nicht neu gestartet, er bricht irgendwo ab und startet neu.

Da ich weder eine KVM noch eine serielle Konsole zur Verfügung habe kann ich somit auch nicht feststellen, wo der Fehler liegt.

Hat jemand ne Idee, was man da machen kann?

Installiert ist zur Zeit ein Debian, rauf soll eigentlich ein gentoo... 

Aber ohne neuen Kernel geht das net.

Irgendwie ist das deprimierend, keinerlei Angaben zu haben, was falsch ist  :Sad: 

Die Failsave Aktion in grub ist aktiviert, d.h. ich habe immerhin ein lauffähiges System.

Gruß

Sven

----------

## gabelhonz

Hi,

also wenn du durch lspci alle deine notwendigen treiber im Kernel hast probier folgendes:

1. In den neuen Kernel Version ist komischer Weise mount root over nfs defualt mäßig aktiviert, was das bedeutet solltest du wissen. Wenn drinn mach es raus.

2. übergib deinem Kernel die option noapic und/oder acpi=off, manche Rechner brauchen das um die RootDevice zu finden.

Habe mich bei nummer 2 auch schon im Kernel totgesucht, bis ich diese option mitgegeben habe. Dann ging alles.

Fehler trat immer in Verbindung mit SATA Controllern auf.

gruß und viel glück weiterhin! Gib nicht auf  :Wink: 

----------

## stalinski

 *gabelhonz wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 1. In den neuen Kernel Version ist komischer Weise mount root over nfs defualt mäßig aktiviert, was das bedeutet solltest du wissen. Wenn drinn mach es raus.
> 
> 

 

nfs ist komplett deaktiviert, gar nicht erst im Kernel drin  :Smile: 

Btw. wo müsste man nach dem booten nachschaun? Ich finde das irgendwie gerade nicht  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 2. übergib deinem Kernel die option noapic und/oder acpi=off, manche Rechner brauchen das um die RootDevice zu finden.
> 
> 

 

hmmm, das sollte bei einem Sempron eigentlich nicht nötig sein, aber ich werde das mal ausprobieren...

Ach so, SATA hat das Teil auch nicht, ist nen Standard IDE Controller...

Falls es wem nutzen bringt, ein Auszug aus lspci:

```

00:00.0 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8378 [KM400/A] Chipset Host Bridge

00:01.0 PCI bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8237 PCI Bridge

00:0f.0 IDE interface: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C586A/B/VT82C686/A/B/VT823x/A/C PIPC Bus Master IDE (rev 06)

00:11.0 ISA bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8237 ISA bridge [KT600/K8T800/K8T890 South]

00:12.0 Ethernet controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT6102 [Rhine-II] (rev 78)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8378 [S3 UniChrome] Integrated Video (rev 01)

```

Und dazu dann die KErnelconfig:

```

CONFIG_X86_32=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_TIME=y

CONFIG_LOCKDEP_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_STACKTRACE_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_SEMAPHORE_SLEEPERS=y

CONFIG_X86=y

CONFIG_MMU=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_ISA_DMA=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IOMAP=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_BUG=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_HWEIGHT=y

CONFIG_ARCH_MAY_HAVE_PC_FDC=y

CONFIG_DMI=y

CONFIG_DEFCONFIG_LIST="/lib/modules/$UNAME_RELEASE/.config"

CONFIG_EXPERIMENTAL=y

CONFIG_BROKEN_ON_SMP=y

CONFIG_INIT_ENV_ARG_LIMIT=32

CONFIG_LOCALVERSION=""

CONFIG_LOCALVERSION_AUTO=y

CONFIG_SWAP=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC=y

CONFIG_POSIX_MQUEUE=y

CONFIG_AUDIT=y

CONFIG_AUDITSYSCALL=y

CONFIG_IKCONFIG=y

CONFIG_IKCONFIG_PROC=y

CONFIG_SYSFS_DEPRECATED=y

CONFIG_INITRAMFS_SOURCE=""

CONFIG_CC_OPTIMIZE_FOR_SIZE=y

CONFIG_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_UID16=y

CONFIG_SYSCTL_SYSCALL=y

CONFIG_KALLSYMS=y

CONFIG_KALLSYMS_ALL=y

CONFIG_HOTPLUG=y

CONFIG_PRINTK=y

CONFIG_BUG=y

CONFIG_ELF_CORE=y

CONFIG_BASE_FULL=y

CONFIG_FUTEX=y

CONFIG_EPOLL=y

CONFIG_SHMEM=y

CONFIG_SLAB=y

CONFIG_VM_EVENT_COUNTERS=y

CONFIG_RT_MUTEXES=y

CONFIG_BASE_SMALL=0

CONFIG_BLOCK=y

CONFIG_LBD=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_NOOP=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_AS=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_DEADLINE=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_CFQ=y

CONFIG_DEFAULT_AS=y

CONFIG_DEFAULT_IOSCHED="anticipatory"

CONFIG_X86_PC=y

CONFIG_M586=y

CONFIG_X86_GENERIC=y

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG=y

CONFIG_X86_XADD=y

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_SHIFT=7

CONFIG_RWSEM_XCHGADD_ALGORITHM=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CALIBRATE_DELAY=y

CONFIG_X86_PPRO_FENCE=y

CONFIG_X86_F00F_BUG=y

CONFIG_X86_WP_WORKS_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_INVLPG=y

CONFIG_X86_BSWAP=y

CONFIG_X86_POPAD_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG64=y

CONFIG_X86_ALIGNMENT_16=y

CONFIG_X86_INTEL_USERCOPY=y

CONFIG_HPET_TIMER=y

CONFIG_PREEMPT_VOLUNTARY=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE_NONFATAL=y

CONFIG_VM86=y

CONFIG_MICROCODE=y

CONFIG_MICROCODE_OLD_INTERFACE=y

CONFIG_X86_MSR=y

CONFIG_X86_CPUID=y

CONFIG_HIGHMEM4G=y

CONFIG_PAGE_OFFSET=0xC0000000

CONFIG_HIGHMEM=y

CONFIG_ARCH_FLATMEM_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SPARSEMEM_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SELECT_MEMORY_MODEL=y

CONFIG_ARCH_POPULATES_NODE_MAP=y

CONFIG_SELECT_MEMORY_MODEL=y

CONFIG_FLATMEM_MANUAL=y

CONFIG_FLATMEM=y

CONFIG_FLAT_NODE_MEM_MAP=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_STATIC=y

CONFIG_SPLIT_PTLOCK_CPUS=4

CONFIG_MTRR=y

CONFIG_SECCOMP=y

CONFIG_HZ_250=y

CONFIG_HZ=250

CONFIG_PHYSICAL_START=0x100000

CONFIG_PHYSICAL_ALIGN=0x100000

CONFIG_COMPAT_VDSO=y

CONFIG_ARCH_ENABLE_MEMORY_HOTPLUG=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_TABLE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_STAT=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_USERSPACE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_ONDEMAND=y

CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K8=y

CONFIG_PCI=y

CONFIG_PCI_GOANY=y

CONFIG_PCI_DIRECT=y

CONFIG_ISA_DMA_API=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_ELF=y

CONFIG_NET=y

CONFIG_PACKET=y

CONFIG_UNIX=y

CONFIG_XFRM=y

CONFIG_INET=y

CONFIG_IP_MULTICAST=y

CONFIG_IP_FIB_HASH=y

CONFIG_IP_PNP=y

CONFIG_IP_PNP_DHCP=y

CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_TRANSPORT=y

CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_TUNNEL=y

CONFIG_INET_DIAG=y

CONFIG_INET_TCP_DIAG=y

CONFIG_TCP_CONG_CUBIC=y

CONFIG_DEFAULT_TCP_CONG="cubic"

CONFIG_NETFILTER=y

CONFIG_STANDALONE=y

CONFIG_PREVENT_FIRMWARE_BUILD=y

CONFIG_FW_LOADER=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LOOP=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_COUNT=16

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_SIZE=4096

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_BLOCKSIZE=1024

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_INITRD=y

CONFIG_IDE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK=y

CONFIG_IDEDISK_MULTI_MODE=y

CONFIG_IDE_GENERIC=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPCI=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_GENERIC=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_PCI=y

CONFIG_IDEDMA_PCI_AUTO=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_VIA82CXXX=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA=y

CONFIG_IDEDMA_AUTO=y

CONFIG_SCSI=y

CONFIG_ATA=y

CONFIG_SATA_VIA=y

CONFIG_PATA_VIA=y

CONFIG_NETDEVICES=y

CONFIG_DUMMY=y

CONFIG_NET_ETHERNET=y

CONFIG_MII=y

CONFIG_NET_TULIP=y

CONFIG_TULIP=y

CONFIG_NET_PCI=y

CONFIG_VIA_RHINE=y

CONFIG_VIA_RHINE_MMIO=y

CONFIG_VIA_RHINE_NAPI=y

CONFIG_TIGON3=y

CONFIG_BNX2=y

CONFIG_INPUT=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_X=1024

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_Y=768

CONFIG_INPUT_EVDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_KEYBOARD=y

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_ATKBD=y

CONFIG_SERIO=y

CONFIG_SERIO_I8042=y

CONFIG_SERIO_LIBPS2=y

CONFIG_VT=y

CONFIG_VT_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_HW_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_PCI=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_NR_UARTS=4

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_RUNTIME_UARTS=4

CONFIG_SERIAL_CORE=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_CORE_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_UNIX98_PTYS=y

CONFIG_LEGACY_PTYS=y

CONFIG_LEGACY_PTY_COUNT=256

CONFIG_VGA_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_VGACON_SOFT_SCROLLBACK=y

CONFIG_VGACON_SOFT_SCROLLBACK_SIZE=128

CONFIG_VIDEO_SELECT=y

CONFIG_DUMMY_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_OHCI=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_EHCI=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_JBD=y

CONFIG_FS_MBCACHE=y

CONFIG_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_INOTIFY=y

CONFIG_INOTIFY_USER=y

CONFIG_DNOTIFY=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_ACL=y

CONFIG_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_PROC_KCORE=y

CONFIG_PROC_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_SYSFS=y

CONFIG_TMPFS=y

CONFIG_TMPFS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_HUGETLBFS=y

CONFIG_HUGETLB_PAGE=y

CONFIG_RAMFS=y

CONFIG_MSDOS_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_NLS=y

CONFIG_NLS_DEFAULT="iso8859-1"

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_437=y

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_850=y

CONFIG_NLS_ASCII=y

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_1=y

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_15=y

CONFIG_NLS_UTF8=y

CONFIG_TRACE_IRQFLAGS_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_MAGIC_SYSRQ=y

CONFIG_UNUSED_SYMBOLS=y

CONFIG_DEBUG_KERNEL=y

CONFIG_LOG_BUF_SHIFT=18

CONFIG_DETECT_SOFTLOCKUP=y

CONFIG_DEBUG_BUGVERBOSE=y

CONFIG_EARLY_PRINTK=y

CONFIG_DEBUG_STACKOVERFLOW=y

CONFIG_DOUBLEFAULT=y

CONFIG_BITREVERSE=y

CONFIG_CRC32=y

CONFIG_AUDIT_GENERIC=y

CONFIG_ZLIB_INFLATE=y

CONFIG_PLIST=y

CONFIG_IOMAP_COPY=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_HARDIRQS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IRQ_PROBE=y

CONFIG_X86_BIOS_REBOOT=y

CONFIG_KTIME_SCALAR=y

```

----------

## stalinski

So, ich hab mal die Kernelconfig kopiert und hier bei mir (mit ein paar Änderungen (SATA Support & Raidtreiber)) auf einem VIA-EPIA board zum laufen gebracht. Kernel bootete ohne Probleme.

was kann das also sein, dass verhindert, dasss ein _theoretisch_ lauffähiger Kernel aufeinmal nicht will?

----------

## sprittwicht

Ohne serielle Konsole ist das natürlich, hm...  :Smile: 

Konfigurier den Kernel doch mal probeweise mit "Automatic kernel module loading" und kompilier alle Sachen, die du momentan rausgeschmissen hast, als Module mit rein. Falls der Kernel überhaupt geladen wird, solltest du ja dann per lsmod sehen können, was dem Kernel noch zu seinem vollkommenen Glück fehlte.

Hab ich das richtig verstanden, auf dem Server ist derzeit ein Debian, dessen Kernel willst du austauschen, mit dem neuen Kernel willst du das Debian booten, dann Gentoo installieren? Auf einer anderen Partition? Beschreib mal genauer was du da vorhast.  :Smile: 

Mehr Details zum System wären auch praktisch (SATA, RAID, stinknormales PATA? Partitionierung?).

----------

## stalinski

 *sprittwicht wrote:*   

> Ohne serielle Konsole ist das natürlich, hm... 
> 
> Konfigurier den Kernel doch mal probeweise mit "Automatic kernel module loading" und kompilier alle Sachen, die du momentan rausgeschmissen hast, als Module mit rein. Falls der Kernel überhaupt geladen wird, solltest du ja dann per lsmod sehen können, was dem Kernel noch zu seinem vollkommenen Glück fehlte.
> 
> Hab ich das richtig verstanden, auf dem Server ist derzeit ein Debian, dessen Kernel willst du austauschen, mit dem neuen Kernel willst du das Debian booten, dann Gentoo installieren? Auf einer anderen Partition? Beschreib mal genauer was du da vorhast. 
> ...

 

ich habs auch schon mit genkernel und nem normalen Gentoo-sources Kernel probiert.

Vielleicht habe ich ja auch nen kapitalen Denkfeher, und es kann gar nicht so klappen, wie ich mir das denke:

Ausgangspunkt:

Ein Rechner, PATA, Sempron, VIA Board.

Festplatte ist in 2 Partitionen aufgeteilt, Swap und Rest *grausam*

Die Platte habe ich mit Hilfe von partd geteilt, und neue Partitionen für gentoo geschaffen.

Jetzt habe ich von Debian aus eine gentoo-installation in die neuen Partitionen gemacht. (Oder geht das aus irgendwelchen Gründen nicht, und mein Denkfehler liegt hier begraben?)

Laufen tut bisher der Standard Debian-Kernel, ich versuche allerdings halt in das Gentoo-System mit dem Gentoo Kernel zu booten, nur das bricht halt irgendwo irgendwie ab.

Ach ja, es ist kein 64 Bit System.

----------

